
Second Life swamped by coronavirus-themed accessories and virus-spreading games - Kroeler
https://nwn.blogs.com/nwn/2020/03/second-life-corona-virus-game-marketplace-fashion.html
======
mosseater
I'm mostly surprised that Second Life is still around!

